# Qrypton v Wolfstraum



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Last Saturday I was lucky enough to add a new little hooligan to the pack. Qrypton v Wolfstraum, better known as Sir Guy, though family and friends can call him Guy  He is settling in very well, though his new big sister is still annoyed, and thinks he is a super gross boy, lol. He is a talker and enjoys narrating his own life story, fortunately he is learning that being crated is not the end of his world, but he'd still rather sleep on my foot. He likes to sleep under my desk, but I am worried about where my feet will go in a few months, lol. It is great having another shepherd after loosing Finn back in November, though I now am recalling all that crazy stuff you forget about, lol. And to keep everyone happy here are some pictures


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

He is such a gorgeous pup. Your pictures on wolfstraum's facebook page are keeping me barely patient to get my pup!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sir Guy looks much too dignified to be engaged in reminding you of any crazy stuff...Congratulations, he's adorable!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

another nice wolfstraum pup !

good working dog conformation - strong back , good top line . Love the stifle and driving rear.

lukcy guy Bramble and Sir Guy . Congrats


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Mareesey said:


> He is such a gorgeous pup. Your pictures on wolfstraum's facebook page are keeping me barely patient to get my pup!


Haha, totally worth the wait though Mareesey!



tim_s_adams said:


> Sir Guy looks much too dignified to be engaged in reminding you of any crazy stuff...Congratulations, he's adorable!


His name is more dignified than he is right now, lol. Thanks Tim .



carmspack said:


> another nice wolfstraum pup !
> 
> good working dog conformation - strong back , good top line . Love the stifle and driving rear.
> 
> lukcy guy Bramble and Sir Guy . Congrats


Thank you carmspack. I think he's one good looking dude, but I'm biased


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations and great looking pup! Get used to the foot sleeping, lol! Omen, at 14+ months still ends up on my feet most mornings... Usually on his back with his head on my feet, lol!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats gotta love those black pups


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hes one gorgeous pup! Love the all black.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful pup! Reminds me very much of Eska at the same age!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Gorgeous puppy! You're so lucky (and he's lucky to have you)...although I don't envy your sleepness nights. 

I used to want a black sable GSD. I ended up with a bi-color, and fell in love with the sleek black look. There are times when my dog is walking that he looks like a black panther stalking his prey. My favorite color is now all black.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Congratulations and great looking pup! Get used to the foot sleeping, lol! Omen, at 14+ months still ends up on my feet most mornings... Usually on his back with his head on my feet, lol!


Thank Tom! Awww that's too cute



BigOzzy2018 said:


> Congrats gotta love those black pups


Thank you Ozzy.



Sunsilver said:


> Beautiful pup! Reminds me very much of Eska at the same age!


Wow, yes they do look very similar! I'm looking forwarding to watching him mature



IllinoisNative said:


> Gorgeous puppy! You're so lucky (and he's lucky to have you)...although I don't envy your sleepness nights.
> 
> I used to want a black sable GSD. I ended up with a bi-color, and fell in love with the sleek black look. There are times when my dog is walking that he looks like a black panther stalking his prey. My favorite color is now all black.


Thank you! He's been really good the last two nights and has let me sleep until 6:00

My first GSD was a sable I think Guy has a little ways to go before he hits his panther phase


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Here are a couple photos of puppy pick up day....Qrypton and his sire, Rommel...with some friends of sire's owner.....football fans take note  We had Kira (dam), Rommel, all the puppies, some new owners, toddlers, children, a group of people who keep their horses at my friends farm (where we meet for puppy going home day), various friends and connected fans all visiting for several hours .....pups and parents were terrific and had great fun


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Bramble!

We have Sir Guy's black brother from that Wolfstraum litter that joined our family and his cousin Occult Von Wolfstraum!

Now, we're related! lol :grin2:


Have a wonderful time with your new baby & Thank You Lee for these phenomenal pups!

Moms


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations Bramble. Nice puppy. I'm surprised you got him out of there with 2 Steeler offensive linemen there. All the holding must have been a challenge.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Steve Strom said:


> Congratulations Bramble. Nice puppy. I'm surprised you got him out of there with 2 Steeler offensive linemen there. All the holding must have been a challenge.


lol I don't even like football....but I think that is a football joke? I think it was nice that these guys just came to visit and talk about the dogs, horses and trucks LOL LOL


I am just tickled to death to see a toddler with Rommel and Qrypton, Kira had just trotted off....the behavior of the pups and parents was great....there were lots of adults supervising of course, but the little kids had a blast with puppies and dogs and even got to go in the barn to see horses, but were a bit too shy for a pony ride....


Lee


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, that's a football joke from a Raider fan.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to the Wolfstraum family!!! 

Elsa was the E litter born in Belgium, The J Litters' dad was Jagr, and the L and M Litter's are by Komet, Kira's brother.

Looking forward to watching these guys grow up.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Here are a couple photos of puppy pick up day....Qrypton and his sire, Rommel...with some friends of sire's owner.....football fans take note  We had Kira (dam), Rommel, all the puppies, some new owners, toddlers, children, a group of people who keep their horses at my friends farm (where we meet for puppy going home day), various friends and connected fans all visiting for several hours .....pups and parents were terrific and had great fun


Love those pictures! 



Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Bramble!
> 
> We have Sir Guy's black brother from that Wolfstraum litter that joined our family and his cousin Occult Von Wolfstraum!
> 
> ...


So cool! Sorry I missed out on meeting you, maybe sometime in the future  Guy says hi to his bro, and is jealous Quinn's big sister actually seems to like him, lol. My poor older girl is just like nope boys are icky. 



Steve Strom said:


> Congratulations Bramble. Nice puppy. I'm surprised you got him out of there with 2 Steeler offensive linemen there. All the holding must have been a challenge.


Thanks Steve. Luckily I didn't have an issue since I was late to the party, which is good because I know nothing about football so they just would have been a couple big dudes to me 



mnm said:


> Welcome to the Wolfstraum family!!!
> 
> Elsa was the E litter born in Belgium, The J Litters' dad was Jagr, and the L and M Litter's are by Komet, Kira's brother.
> 
> Looking forward to watching these guys grow up.


Thank you! So am I. I think Guy is going to be a great dog


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bramble said:


> Love those pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about football either - I said so to Dave, and he laughed, and said that was great! He'd rather talk dogs! I guess it is refreshing to just be a guy visiting friends and not talk about work....

They were a couple BIG dudes too!!!! 


Lee


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Bramble said:


> Love those pictures!
> My poor older girl is just like nope boys are icky.


Aww, she'll come around...these guys are pretty charming. Omen had my older girl eating out of his paw almost as soon as they met. I bet yours will be infatuated in pretty short order 

This was Jasmine's reaction, literally within minutes of meeting Omen for the first time:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such an adorable pup!! Congrats Bramble!! Enjoy getting to know him.:smile2:


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Aww, she'll come around...these guys are pretty charming. Omen had my older girl eating out of his paw almost as soon as they met. I bet yours will be infatuated in pretty short order
> 
> This was Jasmine's reaction, literally within minutes of meeting Omen for the first time:


Haha, too cute! Hopefully Zoe will come around to thinking little boy puppies aren't so bad


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday Guy rode in a kayak for the first time. I had borrowed my sister's to try out and wasn't actually planning on taking him out in it, but he wasn't going to be left on shore and swam out after, second time ever swimming. Of course I didn't have a camera with me, but brought one out today and snapped a few shots of him. He had zero issue climbing around on it or getting helped up into it from the water. Bonus, swimming is great exercise for puppies


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, now that we saw an updated pic of Quinn, we now need a before and after of Qrypton/Guy...:wub:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

IllinoisNative said:


> Okay, now that we saw an updated pic of Quinn, we now need a before and after of Qrypton/Guy...:wub:



yes, Yes, YES!!! :smile2:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The swimming goes back a few generations....Csabre LOVED to swim, so do Komet and Kira.....Qougar got to run around a lake with a friends Weim (3 mo older than her) and was diving into the lake off a fairly high bank....so she swims as well.

Love the photos of him on the kayak!!

Lee


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Some updated pics of Guy at 8 months. He also got a Novice Trick Dog title on the 10th


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Just beautiful!:wub:


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

IllinoisNative said:


> Just beautiful!:wub:



Thank you! He is turning into a good looking boy


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

That is one HANDSOME boy!!!! :wub:


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Momto2GSDs said:


> That is one HANDSOME boy!!!! :wub:



Thanks Karen! Q litter boys could probably have their own hunky pups calendar :grin2:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

With some of the most gorgeous black breeding males behind them...... Xito as a grandfather and Rommel/Durbas - the boys got massive doses of genetic masculinity!


Lee


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this post, but MAN. That is _another_ staggeringly handsome pup! Congratulations, @Bramble and way to go, @wolfstraum; most impressive!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Handsome dog!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> With some of the most gorgeous black breeding males behind them...... Xito as a grandfather and Rommel/Durbas - the boys got massive doses of genetic masculinity!
> 
> Lee



Definitely! Guy's had a great head since he was a pup 




Aly said:


> I don't know how I missed this post, but MAN. That is _another_ staggeringly handsome pup! Congratulations, @*Bramble* and way to go, @*wolfstraum*; most impressive!



Thanks Aly!


----------

